# 24 Zoll Laufradsatz



## fez (9. September 2002)

komplett mit allem Pipapo

XT-Naben
Sun Singletrack
Schwalbe Space

incl. XT-Casette 


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1857804958


----------



## fez (11. September 2002)

die allein ist schon was wert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (12. September 2002)

dann behalte ich sie lieber, n 5th Element hab ich jetzt auch noch für das Bike - wirds haltn reiner Freerider.


----------

